# The Summer of the Sonata - Part Five



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

Related:
Summer of the Sonata
"The Summer of the Sonata" Community Project 
Artist's Website

We have three more installments to our summer series on sonatas in August - this week's and next's are from *the Gardner museum in Boston*, and our last will be a _Once Upon the Internet_, featuring another complete album from the days of the original MP3.COM.

This week, we return to piano sonatas, and our performer is Finnsih pianist *Paavali Jumppanen*, often featured in the Gardner's music library.








Born in Espoo, Finland, Paavali Jumppanen began to play the piano at the age of five, studying at the local Espoo Music Institute and the Sibelius Academy in Helsinki. After winning First Prize in Finland's national Maj Lind Competition in Helsinki in 1997, he worked with Krystian Zimerman at the Music Academy of Basel in Switzerland, where he was awarded the Soloist Diploma with the highest possible awards.

Mr. Jumppanen has since performed as soloist with all of Finland's orchestras, and he frequently appears with the Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Helsinki Philharmonic, Tapiola Sinfonietta and the Lahti Symphony Orchestra.

Mr. Jumppanen frequently gives solo recitals and has performed numerous times in the prominent concert halls of Paris, New York, Vienna and London. He has appeared at numerous international music festivals, including the La Roque d'Antheron Festival in France, Kitayushu Chamber Music Festival in Japan, Oslo Chamber Music Festival in Norway and at the Kuhmo Chamber Music Festival in Finland, where he is a regular visitor. Mr. Jumppanen also served a two-year post in 2004-05 as the Artistic Director for Finland's Lemi-Lappeenranta Music Festival.

I retained two pairs of sonatas by *Beethoven *and *Mozart *for our selctions this week.

Enjoy!

DETAILS​
*Ludwig van BEETHOVEN (1770-1827)*
Piano Sonata no. 8, in C minor, op. 13 ("Pathétique")
http://traffic.libsyn.com/gardnermuseum/beethoven_Op13.mp3

*Wolfgang Amadeus MOZART (1756-1791)*
Piano Sonata no. 7, in C Major, K. 309
http://traffic.libsyn.com/gardnermuseum/mozart_k309_jumppanen.mp3

Piano Sonata no. 12, in F Major, K. 332
http://traffic.libsyn.com/gardnermuseum/mozart_k332_jumppanen.mp3

*Ludwig van BEETHOVEN (1770-1827)*
Piano Sonata no. 29, in B-flat Major, op. 106 ("Hammerklavier")
http://traffic.libsyn.com/gardnermuseum/beethoven_op106.mp3

Paavali Jumppanen, piano

*August 10, 2012, "I Think You Will Love This Music Too" will feature a new podcast "Islands" at its Pod-O-Matic Channel. Read more August 10 on the ITYWLTMT Blogspot blog.*


----------



## itywltmt (May 29, 2011)

We are featuring the music from this post on the For Your Listening Pleasure podcast as an episode I am posting August 1st, 2022. The following notes are an update with useful links we have created or discovered since the original post.

In order to fit Mr. Jumppanen'ds recital performances into our ongoing Sonata cycle, I posted a slightly different programme. All titles are from -and can be downloaded from - the ISGM's music collection.

*Ludwig van BEETHOVEN (1770-1827)*

Piano Sonata in D Major, Op. 28, “Pastoral”
Piano Sonata in A Major, Op 101
Piano Sonata in B-flat Major, Op. 106 “Hammerklavier” 
Paavali Jumppanen, piano

Internet Archive - Beethoven Piano Sonatas (P. Jumppanen) : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


----------

